# bonding bag pattern?



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to make a bonding bag that I can carry around with me. I tried to make one today complete with vented windows and a solid bottom and it was an EPIC FAIL.

Help?


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

I make and sell bonding bags. If your interested in buying one it would be $9 plus shipping. I would just have you pick out your fabric from the Joann's Website. The bags I make go around your neck. They are usually flannel on the outside and fleece on the inside. They are flat bottomed and open top so that when you look down you can see your baby...and they can see you. Plus it is nice to be able to reach in and pet them once in a while. I included a few pictures. PM me if you are interested.


----------

